# Flea Market Scroll Saw



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Well I think I bought a boat anchor. I guess for $10 I knew it was too good to be true. Found a Craftsman scroll saw model 137.216100. I could see there were a few parts missing but I did not realize that they also seem to be missing on the market. How old is this saw? Does anyone have one? Any ideas where I might find parts? All I find on Ebay are brushes and manuals. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what's missing???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't remember seeing any scroll saws in Sears catalogs and I usually had one of the tool ones. According to the product code it was made by Rexon who I've never heard of. Sears and Craftsman Source Product Code - Tools In Action - Power Tool Reviews


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I can't remember seeing any scroll saws in Sears catalogs and I usually had one of the tool ones. According to the product code it was made by Rexon who I've never heard of. Sears and Craftsman Source Product Code - Tools In Action - Power Tool Reviews


Sears definitely sold scroll saws. The one in my shop was bought new in the box at a Sears store probably in 1996/7. Says Craftsman, no clue who made it. Paid $35 for it, marked down from around $150 or so. I did ask if the price was correct, and was told yes, so did not question the huge markdown - just grabbed an unopened box, paid, and made a dash for the door. A few days later they were stocking what looked like an updated version, listed at $175. Still works great. 

I have an even older Sears scroll saw in my spare room. Don't recall the model, but it uses pinless blades also, and needs a special tool to change blades. The tool alone runs about $150, IF you can find one. Mine has the tool. I won't be keep it, swapped a pawn shop flue and case ($35) for it, and will swap or sell it - don't like pinless blades, but only found out that is what it uses after some researching. Think it's from the '70s, nice condition, but if it needed parts the only viable method would be to buy a parts saw.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm wondering if maybe they didn't sell them in Canada. I just don't remember seeing them in a catalog or in a store in that time period Theo. A searchh for their website produced this link. It says they are partnered with Bosch and Hitachi and the photo shows tools that look like Hitachis. REXON Professional tools | Power Tools & Fitness 

This link says they make the Tradesman brand which is sold in Canada and possibly other places. I still haven't come across a scroll saw in their listings though. Welcome to Tradesman-Rexon, Where Great Projects Begin.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm wondering if maybe they didn't sell them in Canada.


Dunno, but possible. Just did a Sears scrollsaw church, came up with a bunch of links on them. So maybe they didn't. Or just didn't advertise them in Canada.


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok back again. The biggest part broken that I see right now seem to be what is called a bushing. Connects the motor to the bottom rocker arm. The speed knob is broken off but that seems to be available for $5.37. The clamp and housing (holds the clamp to the support rod). Might be able to make one from another model work. Motor does run. I don't know how fact it will run yet. I'll try and add some more pictures and a picture of the bushing. Thank you all you help.


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sorry about the sideways pictures. I take them correctly but when I add them they up like this?????


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello again. Well still working on my scroll anchor. Though I had a line on the bearing seat but it turned out that there wasn't any available. Same with the speed control. Sooo. I made a bearing seat out a piece of oak and believe it or not it worked. Just trying to figure out how to keep the swivel bearing in. It sits between two rubber bushings. The original piece used screws. I tried but thought the holes weakened the piece. It was around the screws that the original broke. I filled my hole with toothpicks and glue. I was thinking about a coat of shellac on the piece then put the bearing in hoping the shellac would help. It is a tight fit now. Any suggestions? The speed control shaft was broken and of course it wasn't a straight break. Did not leave much to file down either. A piece of 1/4 acrylic extend the shaft. Yes it is a bit crooked, but it works. The bellow is also shot but an aquarium air pump will solve that issue. So I am putting along. Will update as I progress.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the kind of project that keeps you off the street and out of trouble. Pretty innovative solutions with oak, but I think you'll have to have a machine shop make one for the long haul.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sawdust68 said:


> Hello again. Well still working on my scroll anchor. Though I had a line on the bearing seat but it turned out that there wasn't any available. Same with the speed control. Sooo. I made a bearing seat out a piece of oak and believe it or not it worked. Just trying to figure out how to keep the swivel bearing in. It sits between two rubber bushings. The original piece used screws. I tried but thought the holes weakened the piece. It was around the screws that the original broke. I filled my hole with toothpicks and glue. I was thinking about a coat of shellac on the piece then put the bearing in hoping the shellac would help. It is a tight fit now. Any suggestions? The speed control shaft was broken and of course it wasn't a straight break. Did not leave much to file down either. A piece of 1/4 acrylic extend the shaft. Yes it is a bit crooked, but it works. The bellow is also shot but an aquarium air pump will solve that issue. So I am putting along. Will update as I progress.


I made a connecting rod for my old Craftsman saw out of 1/4" aluminum. The original was some type of plastic. the top bearing failed and burnt up the plastic connecting rod. I looked up the dimensions and found the bearings on Ebay. I bored the bearing holes on a drill press and pressed the bearings in retaining them with red loctite. It has been working that way for several years now. The difference with mine was it was not twisted 90 degrees like yours. Mine was straight. If the oak doesn't hold up I would bet you could make yours out of aluminum also you would have to have the aluminum welded together to form the 90 degrees any good weld shop that can handle aluminum should be able to do that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wayne..
how about if you made that part from aluminum and then you could use Loctite gray to hold the braring???
the speed control is a potentiometer (variable resistor)..... 
available from an advanced Radio Shack stores.. maybe even a Radio Shack..
just match ohm readings..


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Wayne..
> the speed control is a potentiometer (variable resistor).....
> available from an advanced Radio Shack stores.. maybe even a Radio Shack..
> just match ohm readings..


They are selling mattresses out of the Radio Shack that was closest to me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> They are selling mattresses out of the Radio Shack that was closest to me.


Mine too is selling some other kind of services too.
HErb


----------

